# [SOLVED] Attaching a 2nd monitor to MSI GS70



## Memnarch1113 (Oct 5, 2011)

Dearest techies,
I've recently been trying to hook up my old monitor from my Dell computer to my brand new MSI Gs70. I got a crappy VGA to Mini Display port adapter from ebay, and plugged in the monitor. The screen stayed blank, even though I did [windows] P and set the projector mode of my laptop to extend, and went through my display options to tell the computer where my monitor was (extend to the right, etc). I even went into the NVIDIA settings (GeForce GTX 765M) and tried to set the monitor up there. Both preference panes showed the name of the dell monitor, so they definitely recognized it. I tested the mini-display port adapter with my mac and it works fine. The only thing I can think of that I wasn't sure how to mess with was that my computer also has an integrated graphics card (Intel HD Graphics 4600). Perhaps the wrong graphics card is using the external monitor? I'm kind of at a loss for what to do next. It seems like I must be missing just a button somewhere, but I can't seem to find it. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks a lot!
-Memnarch1113


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Attaching a 2nd monitor to MSI GS70*

Update your Video driver at the MSI drivers site for your model: MSI Global GS70 STEALTH


----------



## Memnarch1113 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Attaching a 2nd monitor to MSI GS70*

Glorious. Thank you very much.


----------

